# Fifth Gear - MY2011 vs 911 Turbo



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I've just watched a this weeks episode of fifth gear that i had recorded and it showed the new GTR being put up against a new 911 Turbo on the track and there was even a small clip of the Turbo getting on the dirt, lol. Thing is it doesn't say when it's next on :chairshot

How annoying

Jimbo


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Annoying is the fact that it's Fifth Gear and the segment will be totally pants and badly thought out....


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Annoying is the fact that it's Fifth Gear and the segment will be totally pants and badly thought out....


Good point. Although it looks like it will be in the same style as the R8 V10 vs Porker turbo which I quite enjoyed.

Jimbo


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe its on this coming Friday 22nd.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I record it Saturday mornings at about 04:30. The feature is unmistakably Castle Combe!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Bathurst said:


> I believe its on this coming Friday 22nd.


It dropped off my recording list so checked the TV listings and it's not shown as on. Their site just states something like no showing listed at this time. PANTS.

Jimbo


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I recorded it and at the end when they showed that clip they said that's on next week show. Was a preview


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

I missed this, what was the outcome?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Not sure it was on last night as it dropped off the planner.

Will check the website as they normally have it there to watch online


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Right chaps been looking at their lousy website, I can only see Tiff Needell's ugly face but no GTR video..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fifth Gear has disappeared off of my planned recordings on Sky Plus!? Strange..


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

finalgear website says next episode in 3 weeks!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

xcraft said:


> finalgear website says next episode in 3 weeks!


Abregado.... but what's finalgear? never heard of it. Is that a show on porto tv?


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Torrent website with car programs http://www.finalgear.com/


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Been delayed till after Easter and the wedding


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Been delayed till after Easter and the wedding


Don't mention the wedding Please !!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Here you go fella's a clip of the dog fight that will be aired next Friday.

5FWD - Best Fifth Gear Dogfight Ever? Porsche 911 Turbo S vs Nissan GT-R! by Fifth Gear's Fifth Gear

Jimbo


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking forward to this on 6th May, lots of overtaking in the preview but is it me or does tiff win in the 911TS :nervous:? It could be just the way its been shot though...

T.


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks good
Looks like that the 911 is quicker on the straights but the GT-R is quicker in the corners with AWD obv. 
Looks funny how he was throwing the 911 around watching the steering wheel shake all over the place..


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

5th gear is rather [email protected] TBH, but I'd love to get it on with VBH.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

dtox said:


> Looks good
> Looks like that the 911 is quicker on the straights but the GT-R is quicker in the corners with AWD obv.
> Looks funny how he was throwing the 911 around watching the steering wheel shake all over the place..


911 turbo is also AWD.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> 5th gear is rather [email protected] TBH, but I'd love to get it on with VBH.


Something about that woman I have to agree :thumbsup:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Don't mention the wedding Please !!!


what wedding? :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

saucyboy said:


> Here you go fella's a clip of the dog fight that will be aired next Friday.
> 
> 5FWD - Best Fifth Gear Dogfight Ever? Porsche 911 Turbo S vs Nissan GT-R! by Fifth Gear's Fifth Gear
> 
> Jimbo


Cool. I've been away for 10 days and thought I'd missed it and the repeat!
Looks cool. Did they mount the mic actually inside the air filter of the Porker? 

Does seem a bit quicker on acceleration with the GT-R pulling more stable g's under cornering.
Amazing how late Plato brakes after Avon Rise though; you can tell he's not paying for the replacement discs...


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> Cool. I've been away for 10 days and thought I'd missed it and the repeat!
> Looks cool. Did they mount the mic actually inside the air filter of the Porker?
> 
> Does seem a bit quicker on acceleration with the GT-R pulling more stable g's under cornering.
> Amazing how late Plato brakes after Avon Rise though; you can tell he's not paying for the replacement discs...


more clips!
5FWD - Best Fifth Gear Dogfight Ever? Porsche 911 Turbo S vs Nissan GT-R! by Fifth Gear's Fifth Gear


----------



## euroGTR (Apr 18, 2011)

i missed it, reli wanted to watch it aswell


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Not been on yet; clues are in this very thread, lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Jason switch off your a/c !!!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Don't forget it's on tonight at 7:30 on Five!
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah cannot wait to see this one


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

The 911 Turbo S won, extra torque gave it the edge. Seems under 100 mph the GTR had it and in the corners as GTR was more balanced. If the drag test had been a little shorter the GTR would have won as upto 3/4 of the way it was ahead but the 911 TS with its extra grunt managed to pip it to the post, same with the track, just at the end the GTR lost out on the straight!

In the handling test GTR managed to pull a bit more g, 911 -1.07 g vs GTR -1.09g.

911 TS - 2
GTR - 1

Good Effort.

T.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I bloody missed it! Been dragged out shopping with the girlfriend 

I do really like the porker but would I pay 40-50k extra to have it? I think not. I'd take my GTR every day of the week. 

Anyway off to watch Thor at the IMAX : then let's hope my sky+ worked!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

GTR looked really good, launch looked like it steals a good car length  Porsche looked soft at the rear through Tower bend

White car at the end did ok as well


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

Litchfield said:


> GTR looked really good, launch looked like it steals a good car length  Porsche looked soft at the rear through Tower bend
> 
> White car at the end did ok as well


Litchfield Spec C Subaru Impreza was impressive, just wish it was in the hands of a better driver


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

their reviews are always crap tbh.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

SamboGrove said:


> I bloody missed it! Been dragged out shopping with the girlfriend
> 
> I think there is a re run on at 4.30 a.m same channel


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

I really thought the GTR would of won that,i know i should 'nt but i feel dissapointed.
It was like plato went wide towards the end and let tiff through,maybe just sour grapes but plato should of won that imho,the GTR just looked like the more accomplished car here,the porsche looked always unsettled but still won?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

YouTube - Nissan GTR vs Porsche 911 Turbo Fifth Gear.avi


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

TREG said:


> YouTube - Nissan GTR vs Porsche 911 Turbo Fifth Gear.avi[/url]


This is an old review...not the current MY2011 vs MY2011 911 Turbo S

T.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

r34mspec said:


> I really thought the GTR would of won that,i know i should 'nt but i feel dissapointed.
> It was like plato went wide towards the end and let tiff through,maybe just sour grapes but plato should of won that imho,the GTR just looked like the more accomplished car here,the porsche looked always unsettled but still won?


They made the Porsche win it seemed very clear. I'm quite angry about it tbh. Jason Plato wasn't driving as hard. I cannot believe the Porsche would outrun a 530hp GTR on a Track. It does not add up. The review was biased me thinks.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Made up for good Telly that was obvious, those cars are evenly matched way too close for any one to be considered to be better than the other IMHO.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I hate to sound like a whinging fanboy, but in what way did the Turbo S "win" that final race?

I rewound to watch the start of the "race" again and indeed, they _started _with the Turbo in front! 
So where's the victory in starting first and finishing first?

Obviously the way to do it would be to give the respective lap times, which considering they showed a Performance Box should have been simplicity itself to do.

Very odd indeed.


----------



## Bathurst (Apr 4, 2011)

It was very close between the 2 cars I thought the GTR would have had it on the day..here are some stats on both cars..

MY2011 911 Turbo S
Power 390 kW (530 hp)
at rpm 6.250 - 6.750 1/min
Max. torque (Nm) at rpm 700 Nm
at rpm 2.100 - 4.250 1/min

Porsche Doppelkupplung (PDK)
Top speed 315 km/h (196 mph)
Acceleration from 0 - 100 km/h (0-62 mph) 3.3 s Sport+
Acceleration from 0 - 160 kmh (0 - 99 mph) 7.1 s Sport+
Elasticity 80 - 120 km/h (50 - 75 mph) -
In-gear acceleration 80 - 120 km/h (50 - 75 mph) 2.0 s
Length 4.450 mm
Width 1.852 mm
Height 1.300 mm
Wheelbase 2.350 mm
Drag coefficient (Cd) 0,31
Unladen weight (DIN) 1.585 kg
Unladen weight (EG)* 1.660 kg
Permissible gross weight 1.950 kg

MY2011 GTR
Max. engine power 1) PS (kW/min-1) 530PS (***8216;390kW) @ 6,400rpm
Max. torque 1) Nm/min-1 612 @ 3,200 to 6,000rpm
Max. speed MPH (KPH) 196 (315)
Acceleration 0 - 62 MPH sec 3.0
Kerb weight min. 2) kg 1740
Weight distribution (front/rear) % 53_54/47_46
Gross Vehicle Weight kg 2200
Max. axle weight (PAW) front kg 1080
Max. axle weight (PAW) rear kg 1165
Overall length mm 4670
Overall width mm 1895
Overall height mm 1370


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

TBH - not bothered which won obviously both great cars, nothing in it apart from £50k. When viewed in those terms quite a bit in it really.

That review for 5th gear is as good as it gets.The thing that always racks me off with 5th gear, the abrupt ending. score is 2 - 1 porsche wins, next clip!!!
I always find i'd like a discussion afterwards a summary of both cars pros and cons, never happens though.
Half Hearted


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Can't see how "twitchy" Tiff could possibly beat a seasoned BTCC Champion in Plato.

Staged review and utter pants - as is 5th Gear IMHO.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

maxxwaxx said:


> TBH - not bothered which won obviously both great cars, nothing in it apart from £50k. When viewed in those terms quite a bit in it really.
> 
> That review for 5th gear is as good as it gets.The thing that always racks me off with 5th gear, the abrupt ending. score is 2 - 1 porsche wins, next clip!!!
> I always find i'd like a discussion afterwards a summary of both cars pros and cons, never happens though.
> Half Hearted


Yes, but I say again, in what way did the Turbo win the race? They started with it in front and it ended with it in front by about the same distance! :runaway:

Just give the laptimes, preferably set by the same driver.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Just give the laptimes, preferably set by the same driver.


+1.

£1,000 say's that the GTR KILLED the 911.....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

We need to see some independant test and time attack as David.Yu suggested.
The ring time for the GTR set, is 7:24 though not official. Anyone know if that's faster than the PDK Porsche?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it really a fair comparison though given the massive difference in price tags?

GTR wins hands down and represents in this case, superb value for money. I have to say this too, the 2011 GTR looks much better than the Turbo S Porsche.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

When will we get a proper car programme is the audience for such a thing really that small?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

The GT-R wins for sheer exclusivity, and after this programme it just got a little more rarer IMHO. At the end of the day, Porsche were always going to win back some credit and adulation since the launch of the GT-R, and most buyers are going to be swayed by the Porsche Brand. They will probably opt for the cheaper Carrera's but bragging rights to say their 'Brand' choice is *better* than GT-R, which is cool with me.

I'm not bitter about this programmes comparisons and they still have the good grace to heap lots of amazing comments on the GT-R, but honestly Tiff is definitely swayed by 'Brand Selection' and represents the powerhouse behind the show in the same way JC does.

The GT-R rocks, the car is unique, oozes exclusivity and when was the last time people pointed at a Porsche Turbo!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

In their previous test they proved that the GTR was faster with VDC OFF. The so called shootout was done with it ON.
Even in this state it finished half a car length behind the porsche so if it had been driven in their self proclaimed proper setting ........
Plus the porsche is not just a little more expensive , its a whole chunk of £50k more :nervous:

A staged outcome , after you claude but good to watch.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Missed the full programme (was playing out in my car over the Pennines from Sheffield to Mottram):thumbsup:

Anyone got a link to the full programme on YouTube or the like?

Watched the clips earlier in this thread & it was clear that Tiff was going balls out in the Pork, where as Plato did not appear to be pushing on so i'd agree it looked staged. That said, even if the TS was a gnats tadger quicker, that is praise itself given the difference in price & ownership costs:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

TV stuff is always subject to debate, both sides will read from it what they want. The three facts are very simple though:

1. The GTR is generally marginally faster on track, taking the 'ring times for both, either as claimed by manufacturers or as independently tested. However the gap is very small, 3-6 seconds on a 450 second lap of the ring, is only around 1% or less. On some tests the gap is even less on other tracks.

2. In acceleration the Porsche is noticeably faster than the GTR in every single test ever performed (UK, US or German). This is not a great surprise given it has the same power, the same style gearbox with an extra gear (so close ratios) and it weighs over 200kg less.

3. In terms of price it no contest, one is £50k cheaper.

The Auto Zeitung test results were:

Porsche 911 Turbo S

test weight - 1575kg
0-100km/h - 3,0s
0-200km/h - 9,8s
100-0km/h cold/warm - 33,0m/33,5m

Nurburgring GP track - 1:39,31

Nissan GT-R MY2012

test weight - 1772kg
0-100km/h - 3,1s
0-200km/h - 11,2s
100-0km/h cold/warm - 33,2m/32,5m

Nurburgring GP track - 1:39,62

As can be seen, track, braking and 0-100kph was almost a dead heat, but the Porsche walks the GTR from 100-200kph. You can see that on the 5th Gear Video and also on the Best Motoring videos.



Which ones best? Neither, they are both amazing cars, for different reasons.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> Missed the full programme (was playing out in my car over the Pennines from Sheffield to Mottram):thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone got a link to the full programme on YouTube or the like?
> 
> Watched the clips earlier in this thread & it was clear that Tiff was going balls out in the Pork, where as Plato did not appear to be pushing on so i'd agree it looked staged. That said, even if the TS was a gnats tadger quicker, that is praise itself given the difference in price & ownership costs:thumbsup:


Final gear has got torrent links up. 

http://www.finalgear.com/shows/fifthgear/19/4/

Took just over 4 mins to download full programme.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

anilj said:


> The GT-R rocks, the car is unique, oozes exclusivity and when was the last time people pointed at a Porsche Turbo!!!!!!:clap:


The GTR is cheaper though, how can you say it is more exclusive? I see way more of 'em near me.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> The GTR is cheaper though, how can you say it is more exclusive? I see way more of 'em near me.


maybe because you see so many 911's not just the turbo and they all get lumped into one big basket of beetles!

911's are ten a penny around my way and nobody gives 'em a second glance.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> 911's are ten a penny around my way and nobody gives 'em a second glance.


Andy absolutely agree. I am still amazed that people still think the GT-R is widespread, just look at the numbers sold in the last 2 years and then look at the same number of M5 in just 1 year!!! I thought exclusivity is based upon the overall volume around and as you quite rightly have indicated, 911's are ten a penny so where is the buzz in driving a mass appealing car????

The car is seen only in limited numbers and with all the tuning and wrapping around the car is even more exclusive.....when people stop staring and pointing, I will then assume that the car is widespread.....it will be a very long time and simply ask the Skyline drivers....:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Pointless test as far as I am concerned. You could by the GT-R, insure it, track it , buy all the consumables you would ever need for years, get SVM to give it 750bhp, and still have plenty of cash left for some really nice holidays.....

The GT-R wins this hands down....given the price differential Porsche should be ashamed of themselves asking £125K for that car and as others have said i walk past Porsches and don't give them a second glance....to think I even considered a C4S before the GT-R....


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

sin said:


> Final gear has got torrent links up.
> 
> http://www.finalgear.com/shows/fifthgear/19/4/
> 
> Took just over 4 mins to download full programme.


Cheers, downloading it now


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Guy said:


> In acceleration the Porsche is noticeably faster than the GTR in every single test ever performed (UK, US or German)


The Turbo S is seriously quick for a relatively-mainstream, standard car.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

de wonderful said:


> The GTR is cheaper though, how can you say it is more exclusive? I see way more of 'em near me.


On my drive to the Ring and then back I had people tooting and waving at me, busting their gut to get next to me on the motorway to give me the thumbs up, even talking to me when stuck in stationary traffic. Not a single thing for my mate in his 911 behind


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> The Turbo S is seriously quick for a relatively-mainstream, standard car.


personally I couldn't say a car costing £120,000+ would ever be considered mainstream, personally I would say a mainstream car is a Focus/Mondeo??

Not taking away from the fact the Porker is a mightily quick car whichever way you look at it.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

AndyBrew said:


> personally I couldn't say a car costing £120,000+ would ever be considered mainstream, personally I would say a mainstream car is a Focus/Mondeo??


That's why I qualified it with "relatively" - they're hardly an uncommon sight and are about as quick as something like an LP640 SV or Zonda F, which are a bit different in terms of price and accessibility.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I take your point


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Just watched it all & i didn't see Plato pushing the GT-R very hard, but Tiff was [email protected] out:wavey:

Was good TV. Would defo give the Pork a bigger thumbs up if VBH had been driving it naked. Under those conditions i'd have struggled to spot a GT-R in the test:thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Second hand though they drop to £60K!


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Jacey Boy said:


> Second hand though they drop to £60K!


If you can show me a pdk turbo s for £60k then you can have the keys to my car! :chairshot


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Just watched it all & i didn't see Plato pushing the GT-R very hard, but Tiff was [email protected] out:wavey:
> 
> Was good TV. Would defo give the Pork a bigger thumbs up if VBH had been driving it naked. Under those conditions i'd have struggled to spot a GT-R in the test:thumbsup:


I'll second that on VBH, she's the only valid reason to watch 5th Gear. I'd go so far as to say, if she did it I'll buy a 911


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> Was good TV. Would defo give the Pork a bigger thumbs up if VBH had been driving it naked. Under those conditions i'd have struggled to spot a GT-R in the test:thumbsup:


Although I suspect the lateral G, might have been unflattering 

I guess another win for Nissan, given the GTR has been tested against the 911 at all.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

coolmeister said:


> If you can show me a pdk turbo s for £60k then you can have the keys to my car! :chairshot


I mean they will drop in a short time


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Chris956 said:


> On my drive to the Ring and then back I had people tooting and waving at me, busting their gut to get next to me on the motorway to give me the thumbs up, even talking to me when stuck in stationary traffic. Not a single thing for my mate in his 911 behind


I do about 50k miles a year and see various exotica on my travels.

I see quite a few R35s and I've yet to see another car create so much finger pointing and neck straining as the GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

We all know Tiff is a brand snob and to be honest do not know why he is still on tv..........does Plato still drive 911???


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm, well I have been checking a bit of the data and apart from the fact that my car pulls a steady 1.1 G round Quarry, there are few other anomalies... Working on the data now, full info to follow. 


Rich


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

OK nearly there, you are going to like this. 


Rich


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Now whilst I appreciate that a certain amount of editing and retakes are needed to make good telly, having looked at the Drag Race Clip again, its probably the worst case of continuity diarrhea and event staging I have ever seen. Lets have a look in more detail. *All these clips are in order*.



So here we are at the start line at Castle Combe. OK so far, note the starter is in Jeans.




Cut to the other side of the track and the Starter is in trousers, and cars well back from the start, oops but never mind.






So we are off, but oh no the Porsche gets away first, that wasn't in the script.




Oh well never mind, cut to a shot with the GT-R leading. But hey we are nowhere near the Start line, Avon Bridge in the background.




Back inside the GT-R with Jason, but miraculously still way back on the grid from the Start.




Ok well back to the script and a shot from outside of the GT-R leading.




Cut to a shot from the Porsche, GT-R leading, but oh look we are not at the Start line yet.





Oh well never mind cut to an outside shot of the GT-R in the lead, Porsche obviously backing up from the Start.




Ok well lets put the dodgy Starts behind us what about the Finish? Cut to a shot heading for the finish, looks close. Only one snag the chequered flag is well before Folly which I make only about 200 yards from the Start.




Oh well never mind lets cut to another shot. Is that close enough?



Cut again. Woops the GT-R has won by a Mile!!




Can't have that better cut to a shot of the Porsche winning.



So there you have it.  Go watch the Race(s) again...


Rich


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

HAHAHA How much more BS can 5th Gear put out there!!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great spot Rich...you have a keen eye....think we should get a group letter together and demand a comment from 5th Gear....that is just so far from one race that its ridiculous!


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

It's only TV!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice post Rich


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

C`mon C`mon .........


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I think we should consider writing a petition to Fifth Gear for their corrupt review and favouritism. Get the petition signed by all and I will personally go to their studio and slap it on their ugly faces.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

What is it with some people and depreciation. They are ****in obsessed.


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

Shame on you 5th gear. Whilst the show was entertaining and on paper the 2 cars should be very close the journalistic content is appalling according to these shots. As a new and passionate GTR MY11 owner I may be slightly biased  but I am certainly intelligent and at my advanced age objective enough to appreciate and accept a factual review. I really dont know where to start as if they cannot make the the direct comparison of 2 cars side by side objective (and it seems are afraid of offending Porsche or perhaps because it costs almost twice as much) they shouldnt be on the air at all, posing as a progamme that gives honest unbiased reviews. No mention was made on how the 2 cars were set to launch - which would make a difference either way - I was surprised if the footage is correct to see the initial launch quicker from the Porche than the GTR even though the GTR was clearly ahead by 60mph. There is a lot riding on the result of this type of mainstream motoring show for the manufacturers as potential purchasers of either car will have taken a keen interest in this programme. Appart from the cost difference the specs are similar - but the Porsche has a lighter weight and perhaps more importantly ceramic brakes which Tiff said he was very thankfull for in the so called dogfight. I reckon the addition of £15-£20k of ceramic brakes on the GTR might have evened things up a bit in terms of the spec - if not the seemingly pre-ordained result. IMO Jason did seem to go wide and blatently let Tiff through 2 corners from the end which resulted in the Porsche win. Now I am no racing expert but I cannot see that Jason would have let that happen in a BTCC race - he clearly didnt seem to be trying that hard at the end. I would love to see Fifth Gear to somehow refute these outrageous allegations and provide some continous and unedited footage to prove us all wrong - both for the drag race and the dogfight - but unfortunately I very much doubt they can. I guess I will just have to get some tuning done now so that in my mind the result (for me anyway) will never be in question.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Doesn't Plato own a 911 t as his daily?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Excellent spot & post Rich. That for sure deserves a GTROC badge (harks back to the days when i so wanted a Blue Peter badge).

Defo think a letter should be sent. How about inviting Tiff to a less biaised event with a GT-R owner:clap:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Cracking Rich ... Nice one. Are you a barrister ?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

That is absolutely priceless lol!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Post it!


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

What a fix, I wonder if Top Gear are doing the same with their track times?

I suppose we shouldn't be too suprised as there is serious money involved.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't see what the problem is. Most TV shows cannot afford like 10 cameras so they shoot it all with like 1 or 2 and then re-do stuff from other angles.

It's not a smoking gun that there was a 'conspiracy' for the drag race.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

It makes for great TV and no doubt Nissan are fully aware of the editing and this approach has been widely used by motor manufacturers to ensure that the reviews over the course of the programming are balanced. The Porsche would have *won* I'm sure and they will have the proof in their back-pockets, but as I have said in my earlier post, Tiff is a 'Brand' snob and Porsche 'hospitality' is _ledgendary_ and they obviously couldnt afford negativity on the eve of their imminent replacement launch and the arrival of the 4.0 GT3 RS!

It doesn't matter to me that the Porsche won, what matters is that the '*Beast* is really loved by Joe public and we can still enjoy a level of exclusivity that Porsche owners can ony dream. Both cars occupy a different space IMHO and lets put certain things into perspective here in that the Porsche is a fantastic car all-round, but I would save a few more pennies and plump for the GT3 RS.

Anyways, it was a fantastic spot Rich and excellent use of demonstrating the silly editing and sloppy production approach.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok I know it’s only a TV program and that we need to take everything in the press and on the telly with a pinch of salt. I would have been happy for the Porsche to have won all three “tests” if they had done a half decent editing job. But is it too much to ask that there might be a small residue of the truth left?

I was looking forward to this comparison because as we all know, apart from price this was going to be a very close run race, so why not just show it as it was, whatever the outcome?

I would not like to say who would actually win a drag race be it over the 200yds as on Fifth Gear or over a real ¼ mile? There are no times yet for the new Turbo S on Drag Times, but we know that the 2011 GT-R has done a very low 11 and that we will probably see a high 10 second pass. My gut feel is that the GT-R will be fastest but it’s going to be very close.

The drag race(s) as shown are however a total farce, throwing into doubt everything else shown, so much so that someone at CH5 ought to be fired. When I got started on the analysis even I was gob smacked when I came across the shot of the GT-R winning..

The race is equally flawed, as has been pointed out the Porsche started and finished first, so what? I will not bore you with all the other continuity errors. Could be any ones race but my Gut feel, based on the fact that no 911 variant other than an ex Porsche Cup car with slicks has beaten me on a Sprint, is that the GT-R would win.

Finally the G force round Quarry. OK the GT-R was reluctantly allowed to just win this one, but as I have said earlier just looking at a log from my Performance Box from my less capable 2009, round Quarry shows a sustained G of 1.1 & a Max, as they showed, of 1.2. 

Just such a missed opportunity and somewhat destroys your faith in anything they say. I hope that both Tiff & Jason, both of whom I have high respect for as drivers, were not part of this contrived biased editing debacle?


Rich


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy pointed me towards this thread and boy was he right.the biggest crock of shite ever!

Wonder how much Porsche payoff was!?:runaway:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok well I still think it's one of the worst bit's of editing I have ever seen, but.... the result is probably a fair one.

Best time I have seen for a stock 2011 (US 2012) GT-R is 11.028 sec @ 122.85 MPH

However I have just found mention of a Car & Driver test of the new Turbo S

 Ferrari 458 Italia vs Porsche 911 Turbo S PDK - DragTimes.com Drag Racing, Fast Cars, Muscle Cars Blog

With a truly stonking 10.81 sec @ 129.02

Yes I know you could spend 10K on your GT-R and better this, but that is fantastic performance for out of the box. Also quotes 0 to 60 of 2.7.

Better watch out if you come across a new Turbo S PDK at the lights. 


Rich


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Better watch out if you come across a new Turbo S PDK at the lights.



...better clean my rear view mirror then..


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

seems to me the Turbo S PDK has a weight advantage and brake advantage. Damn close with all except the price!


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Rich-GT said:


> Ok well I still think it's one of the worst bit's of editing I have ever seen, but.... the result is probably a fair one.
> 
> Best time I have seen for a stock 2011 (US 2012) GT-R is 11.028 sec @ 122.85 MPH
> 
> ...


Too be honest I'm not sure I believe either of those times on a stock car .ie not modified in ANY way.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> ...better clean my rear view mirror then..



MMMM not sure what to make of that, so what have you been doing in the car? My guess is that you have been playing hard with your Cobb eh....makes for a new meaning getting a 'Cobb On'


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

I believe them. I think Evo got a sub 3s 0-60 on a standard (i.e. not an 'S') turbo.

I love the GT-R but the Turbo S is an amazing machine!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure why you don't trust them? The GT-R definitely legit with timeslip, also very similar to a 2009 car with a stage 2 tune, so exactly as expected.

Have just found 4 clips of the full 2 Laps of Castle Combe. Front view with just engine sound from each car & then side view with commentary.

5FWD - Best Fifth Gear Dogfight Ever? Porsche 911 Turbo S vs Nissan GT-R! by Fifth Gear's Fifth Gear

Have to say it looks much better without editing and as genuine as you can get with £200K worth of cars flying round the track, although I am sure the discussed some of the overtaking.

I thought Tiff was going to run into the back of Jason after the first lap coming back onto the straight. The Porsche definely has some poke.


Rich


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> I'll second that on VBH, she's the only valid reason to watch 5th Gear. I'd go so far as to say, if she did it I'll buy a 911


vbh...appalling reviews and a below average club-spec driver.
so you watch motoring programmes just to see a fairly average looking bird driving fast cars badly?

and we wonder why there are no decent motoring programmes


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Chaps, different drivers, days and cars ie not an exact science but worth going to:
FastestLaps.com - Road legal sportscar lap times, stats, pictures and more!
and compare both std GTR and new with 997 T S
It gives peoples claimed lap times around many circuits. You can basically get an appreciation from the overall trend of data IMO. Maybe better than doing this review to death.


----------

